# Can hedgehogs properly digest calci grubs / black soldier fly larvae



## Huffle-Buffy (Mar 25, 2021)

I like to feed my hedgehog Buffy calci-grubs / black soldier fly larvae because they are calcium rich and help balance out her calcium /phosphorous ratio since I feed her a lot of insects. However recently I've noticed what looks like the undigested skin (or whatever the worm equivalent of skin is) in her poop. They're supposed to be a great feeder, but it seems like she may be having trouble digesting them. Should I just stop feeding her them?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I use calci worms for my girl Holly, and never had this problem from using them, but all hogs are differnt in digesting things!

Try not feeding them for a few days and see if it stops, that's the best way to be 100% certain its those causing it.
If it is then it may be better to carry on not using them.

You could wait for them to turn and feed them as the flies.
You could try isopods (woodlice) are a great option to use instead and high calcium if you can get hold of them!


----------



## Huffle-Buffy (Mar 25, 2021)

Wouldn't feeding her the flies be tough? I mean wouldn't they just fly away haha. I've never heard of woodlice as feeders, I'll definitely check that out. Thanks!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

You can wait for them to turn and then freeze them, thats the easiest way, still just as nutritious because you have literally just put them in the freezer. Then defrost for like 5-10 mins at room temp and hide about the bib so they still have that "hunt" to eat them.

I use Woodlice with Holly and she loves them, most they are sold as clean up crew in reptile shops, you want the size of giant orange, leavis greay, and dairy cow, ones smaller and they may not eat them.


----------

